# Autopsy: Life And Death



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

In the UK a series called Autopsy: Life and Death is being shown, where Gunter Von Hagen performs an autopsy on a real body, to educate about things that are killing us, such as cancer etc.

I have watched his shows in the past when it was simply an Autopsy to show the human anatomy, last night (monday) he did arteries etc, and tonight(tuesday) he is doing cancer.

More Info can be found here: 
http://www.channel4.com/science/microsites/A/autopsy/index.html

If you want to know how to watch this i will post it:

go to google, and search for 'azureus' - download this programme and install it.

Go to uknova.com and set up an account.
Once you have registered go to the search bar and put in 'Autopsy' the only torrent file to come up will be the 1st Episode of the Series - download this file to your PC.
Open Azureus, and choose the option of opening a torent file, locate the torrent file of the programme and select it to download, choose a save path and you can begin downloading.

NOTE: If you get a message about the FAQ it may be because you have to wait about 48 hours (at most) before you are allowed to download the episode.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

im watchign it now, he's dissecting a 70year old woman who died of Bowel Cancer, her bowel area is all green and rotted because the body had been left in a warm humid area.


This really isnot for the squeemish.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Mollins said:


> ...her bowel area is all green and rotted because the body had been left in a warm humid area.


Sexy!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody else hungry?


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

hahaha

they have just take a womans corpse, and covered it in liquid foam, and cut her into slices with a HUGE bandsaw

you guys really need to see this!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Anybody else hungry?


Acculy...


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

ive just noticed you can watch the programes on the website, so if you want to watch it go to the link i posted!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have assisted in autopsies at the hospital where I work, and I gotta tell ya, it's quite disturbing to see a human disected..The website is cool , and very educational, but you miss something by watching it on a screen..

The smell.

Oh, man, the smell.

It's worse than anything you can imagine.

Also, your gloved hands get VERY greasy..I never knew how greasy a human body can be, untill I had to weigh organs on a scale.

Just wanted to add that dimension to it.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> The smell. Oh, man, the smell. It's worse than anything you can imagine. Also, your gloved hands get VERY greasy..I never knew how greasy a human body can be, untill I had to weigh organs on a scale. Just wanted to add that dimension to it.


Your post was very disturbing - I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

oh yeah morbius, my friend knows all about the smell - the stench of death.

he is training to become a coroner


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Your post was very disturbing - I enjoyed it very much.


You are quite welcome....I think.


----------

